
The Tolkien Meta-FAQ – Compiled from the Usenet Newsgroups - carlesfe
http://tolkien.slimy.com/
======
Steuard
Dare I ask: any particular story about what brought you to my site, and what
led you to link it here? (I appreciate that you thought it was worthwhile
enough to share!)

